# Top 12 from Kusc



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

yo here is the top 100 works from voter tabulation from the last month on the Los Angles classical FM station Kusc.. , just say'en

KUSC Top 100 Countdown 

100. Williams: Theme from “Raiders of the Lost Ark”

99. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 “Pathetique”

98. Rossini: William Tell: Overture

97. Ravel: Pavane for a Dead Princess

96. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez

95. Lauridsen: O magnum mysterium

94. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5

93. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto

92. Borodin: Polovetsian Dances

91. Bach: Sheep May Safely Graze

90. Debussy: Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun

89. Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man

88. Chopin: Piano Concerto #1

87. Morricone: The Mission: Gabriel’s Oboe

86. Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique

85. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4

84. Copland: *** Down

83. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6

82. Stravinsky: The Firebird

81. Khachaturian: Spartacus: Adagio

80. Sibelius: Symphony #2

79. Mozart: Symphony #25

78. Dvorak: Cello Concerto

77. Bernstein: West Side Story Symphonic Dances

76. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1

75. Bach: Goldberg Variations

74. Satie: Gymnopedies

73. Anonymous: Romance for Guitar

72. Barry: Theme from “Out of Africa”

71. Wagner: Die Valkure: Ride of the Valkyries

70. Mendelssohn: Midsummer Night’s Dream

69. Bach: Air on the G String

68. Mozart: Clarinet Concerto

67. Brahms: Symphony #4

66. Borodin: String Quartet #2: Nocturne

65. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker

64. Mozart: Magic Flute

63. Brahms: Symphony #3

62. Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2

61. Bach: Mass in b minor

60. Boccherini: Night Music on the Streets of Madrid

59. Elgar: Enigma Variations

58. Faure: Requiem

57. Handel: Water Music

56. Grieg: Peer Gynt

55. Beethoven: Violin Concerto

54. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition

53. Gershwin: An American in Paris

52. Beethoven: Fur Elise

51. Bach: Concerto for 2 Violins

50. Mozart: Marriage of Figaro

49. Bizet: Carmen

48. Dvorak: String Quartet #12 “American”

47. Beethoven: Symphony #3 “Eroica”

46. Strauss, R: Der Rosenkavalier

45. Williams: Theme from “Star Wars”

44. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3

43. Schubert: Symphony #8 “Unfinished”

42. Grieg: Piano Concerto

41. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia

40. Bach: Cello Suite #1

39. Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake

38. Ravel: Bolero

37. Mozart: Piano Concerto #21

36. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 “Moonlight”

35. Orff: Carmina Burana

34. Mozart: Eine Kleine Nachtmusik

33. Bach: Jesu Joy of Man’s Desiring 

32. Smetana: The Moldau 

31. Mozart: Symphony #41 “Jupiter” 

30. Massenet: Thais: Meditation 

29. Copland: Appalachian Spring 

28. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture

27. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade

26. Mozart: Requiem 

25. Barber: Adagio for Strings

24. Handel: Messiah

23. Saint-Saens: Symphony #3 “Organ” 

22. Mozart: Symphony #40 

21. Sibelius: Finlandia

20. Berlioz: Requiem 

19. Debussy: Clair de Lune

18. Bach: Toccata & Fugue in d minor 

17. Holst: The Planets 

16. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos 

15. Pachelbel: Canon 

14. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1

13. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending

12. Vivaldi: Four Seasons 

11. Rachmaninoff: Paganini Rhapsody 

10. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 “Emperor”

9. Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto 

8. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2

7. Beethoven: Symphony #7

6. Dvorak: Symphony #9 “From the New World”

5. Vaughan Williams: Tallis Fantasy 

4. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue

3. Beethoven: Symphony #6 “Pastoral”

2. Beethoven: Symphony #5

1. Beethoven: Symphony #9


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Five Beethoven pieces in the top 10. :tiphat:


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Five Beethoven pieces in the top 10. :tiphat:


what do you think?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

There is another thread on this already.

http://www.talkclassical.com/48798-kusc-2017-top-100-a.html

But for the record, I think there should be ten Beethoven pieces in the top ten.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

ldiat said:


> yo here is the top 100 works from voter tabulation from the last month on the Los Angles classical FM station Kusc.. , just say'en
> 
> KUSC Top 100 Countdown
> 
> ...


This list with five Beethoven works out of the top ten, is just more anecdotal evidence that most classical music listeners:

1. Are extremely conservative

2. Have little imagination

3. Revel in their secure comfort zones


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

KenOC said:


> There is another thread on this already.
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/48798-kusc-2017-top-100-a.html
> 
> But for the record, I think there should be ten Beethoven pieces in the top ten.


Come one, give others also a chance.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

KenOC said:


> There is another thread on this already.
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/48798-kusc-2017-top-100-a.html
> 
> But for the record, I think there should be ten Beethoven pieces in the top ten.


yes i just viewed the post didnt see it last night or i would have not posted, sorry group


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> yes i just viewed the post didnt see it last night or i would have not posted, sorry group


We've seen worse, do not lose sleep over it.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Much of it is not unexpected, but The Lark Ascending at No. 13 is just plain weird!


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

I do not endorse this list.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

KenOC said:


> There is another thread on this already.
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/48798-kusc-2017-top-100-a.html
> 
> But for the record, I think there should be ten Beethoven pieces in the top ten.


Ten by Beethoven!
Oh, come now .... Shouldn't there be at least one piece each by Mozart and Bach? At least?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SONNET CLV said:


> Ten by Beethoven!
> Oh, come now .... Shouldn't there be at least one piece each by Mozart and Bach? At least?


Two each is even better .


----------

